# Cube Acid 400



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2019)

I have an itch I have a feeling I need to scratch, I want an ebike but find the price off putting, cheapest I can find is the Cube Acid 400, I already have a Cube which I'm happy with but is there an alternative?


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Mar 2019)

It depends what type of electric bike you want. There are plenty under the Cube Acid price.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

You’ll love it.
Only downside with the lower price bikes will be the fork.
Obviously the spec will be lower but it all works ok.

My lower priced Trek which i got off my wife is so much better after a few mods..
Its my go to work on bike and for when im run down, or longer rides with my wife as she has one too.
We ride a lot further and the speed is the same, so no waiting.. Strong winds. .No problem
You'll still get a good sweat on, avoid rides that require carrying or lifting bikes over gates etc as they are quite heavy.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have an itch I have a feeling I need to scratch, I want an ebike but find the price off putting, cheapest I can find is the Cube Acid 400, I already have a Cube which I'm happy with but is there an alternative?


I have two of those

One is set up for commuting with 47mm slicks, carbon forks, rack and Di2

The other has 2.1 thunderburts, fox 32 ctd forks and 9sp shimano

Having two the same means i have a 400wh and 500wh battery that fits both bikes and gives me huge mileage if i chuck the extra battery in the rack bag

Winner


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> It depends what type of electric bike you want. There are plenty under the Cube Acid price.


Hub motored Mountain bike


meta lon said:


> My lower priced Trek which i got off my wife is so much better after a few mods..
> Its my go to work on bike and for when im run down, or longer rides with my wife as she has one too.


Cheapest Trek I can see is the Powerfly 4 at £1849


jowwy said:


> I have two of those
> One is set up for commuting with 47mm slicks, carbon forks, rack and Di2
> The other has 2.1 thunderburts, fox 32 ctd forks and 9sp shimano
> Having two the same means i have a 400wh and 500wh battery that fits both bikes and gives me huge mileage if i chuck the extra battery in the rack bag
> Winner


I know , but I'm baulking at paying £1599, there's no way I'm paying that, then paying a shed load more money, I just don't have that disposable


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Hub motored Mountain bike
> Cheapest Trek I can see is the Powerfly 4 at £1849
> 
> I know , but I'm baulking at paying £1599, there's no way I'm paying that, then paying a shed load more money, I just don't have that disposable


Wheelbase interest free over 36mths.......


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2019)

jowwy said:


> Wheelbase interest free over 36mths.......


If it happens it will be on a C2W scheme, don't do credit/loans, but for C2W I can bend


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> If it happens it will be on a C2W scheme


C2w only 1k.....cant see you getting anything decent for that

The 36 month wheelbase deal is better and lower cost than c2w......yeh its over 3yrs....but if you do c2w scheme every year like i did for 5yrs. Then 3yrs interest free is a no brainer


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2019)

jowwy said:


> C2w only 1k....


Is that part of the scheme or restricted by the firm, we thought it firm but may have to look again, we have no upper limit as far as the firm is concerned


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is that part of the scheme or restricted by the firm, we thought it firm but may have to look again, we have no upper limit as far as the firm is concerned


Scheme limited unless firm as some sort of trading licence...

Your company would need a consumer credit licence to be able to go over the 1k limit


----------

